# WE DREMELED ALL NAILS!!



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We found the secret for Dremeling: take the Dremel outside, occupy Renji with the ball, Dremel a nail, then Chuck-it the ball. Repeat, and each time do more nails. I was able to Dremel ALL THE NAILS!!!! Interestingly enough, he let me do his entire rear paws at once without caring, so those are done the best, but his dewclaws are a bit shorter and I at least touched each nail with a Dremel. YAHOO! Now I must get a cordless Dremel so I can take it to the parks back home. 

I am SO HAPPY.







I can join Grimm's and Patti's Dremel Success Club now.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAAAHHHH!!!!







Awesome, Diana and Renji!!! We use a clippers instead of a dremel, but this just ROCKS-- we gotta have a Dremel/clipping par-taayy!!!







This was SO creative of you, with your fun, active, drive-y boy... GREAT thinking with the ball and Chuck-it!! I tell ya.. the stuff we do to get nails easy for us!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Also wanna re-compliment you on your creative thinking for this situation, this dog. You really thought outside the box on this one, to get both you and Renji to that goal while avoiding the conflict! GREAT job!!!!!!!!









With Grimm, I started 6 months ago to groom Grimm laying on his side, nightly. He moans and groans, rolling, loving his "massage." I even hum some music-- the same exact fun but soothing tune each grooming session. So then.. I changed doing his nails to him laying on his side, began humming his usual relaxation-spa music, mixed in a few loving touches and scritches, and.. bingo!

I LOVE that you thought of what motivates Renji!! CREATIVE problem-solving on your part to get to "good!"


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, Patti! Yes, this is probably the only way we can Dremel. He's outside with a host of distractions plus he LOVES fetching so that's a huge reward for him. I wish we could have it as easy as you and Grimm! Renji's not a huge cuddly type but he is a drivey ball-monster.









There's tile floor over here, and I barely hear him walking on the floor now! YEAH!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am just *dancing* for you guys! This is a major breaththrough. Think about how quick this was for you, and how low-stress this was for Renji! I so applaud your creativity. Neat way to use distractability and driveyness to your advantage. GREAT creative problem-solving and conflict avoidance to get to the goal. YEAH!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our Shep doesn't mind the Dremel. we can do all of his nails in one session. my Gf does his nails. she puts on a paper airator. our Shep just lays there. when he was a puppy we use to rub the Dremel all over him. in his puppy class they use to rub the puppies with the Dremel. they passed the Dremel around in class and everybody rubbed each others dog with the Dremel. in the begining we didn't do all of his nails in on session. it might be a little much to make a puppy hold still while you do their nails.

our Grey Hound let my GF do her nails for the first time 2 weeks ago. my GF was doing the Shep's nails. when she finished doing the Shep's nails she went into the bedroom were the Grey Hound was laying. my GF got down on the floor and raised the Grey Hounds paw. she just laid there and let my GF do her nails. we couldn't get near her nails before. we took her to the groomer. the groomer could do her nails with no problem.sometimes the groomer would put her on the table and sometimes she would get on the floor with her to do her nails. it was unbelievable how she would stand there for the groomer with no leash or muzzle on.

Dremel on!!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats for being able to finally dremel your greyhound! Breathrough.









I found out to get the best results, I must also sing to Renji. Yes, I have to sing to him, in a high pitched voice, and it must be about how cool and awesome and fantastic Renji is.







Good grief, I have to feed his prey drive AND his ego!! Well, whatever gets the job done, right? 

I haven't seen his nails this short in ages.... finally!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we stopped trying to do the Grey Hounds nail. the groomer was the only one that could do them.that was fine with us. one day the GF was doing the GSD's nail. before she put the Dremel away she went over to the Grey Hound just for the heck of it. wow, couldn't beleive it. the Grey Hound just laid there and let my GF do her nails.

Long Live The Dremel and Dremeler's!!!!

the Renji song is hilarious!!!


----------

